# Is making cocaine easy?



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

I came across a pretty damn good deal, 1 pound of grounded up coca leaf for $50 and it's suppose to be chalk full of alcaloids (or however you spell it) anyways im very interested in making my own cocaine from home, i think it'd be really cool. So is it easy or even a good idea?


----------



## scroglodyte (Aug 26, 2012)

forget about it..............


----------



## scroglodyte (Aug 26, 2012)

you'll end up paying 300 a gram for coke, get ripped off, and then go to prison. pick a different hobby.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

all my hobbies give me the possibility of going to jail. paying 300 for a gram? lol never in my life im not fucking retarted. I have my own connect if i want some, itd just be cool to make my own. seems like a vey extensive process though. the chemicals would probably cost a pretty penny.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont do drugs i just smoke weed


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

then why are you on this part of the forum


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 26, 2012)

GTFO BITCH! Lol but ya bro if the columbians are doing it you can too.. I seen videos they make it with gas and alcohol and shit coke is some dirty shit lol but na bro i dont think its that harD or takes that long u just gotta know what youre doing. U gotta mix while u out certian shit in and da da da. From what i heart if u get taught once its simple enough to do it again.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

lol exactly i have to be smarter then some people living in the jungle working with dirt. hel even if it doesnt work i can make some coca tea or chew that shit. seems like either way its a good deal. i've seen a vid where you have to mix cement with it too ?_? doesnt sound to appealing but what can i say i love a good line


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 26, 2012)

not hard few steps steps sum flamable sum dangerous 


i dont think its sumtin you want to do in yo house


----------



## mg92888 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pushin' snort is one thing, but makin' snort is a whole 'nother monster in and of itself. If you do decide to try and make it though, do yourself a favor and look up the word hypergolic on dictionary.com(and ignore the part about the rocket fuel). You will want to be very familiar with this word.


----------



## PuffinChronic (Aug 26, 2012)

Where there's a will there's a way. That being said this is a terrible idea. My advice to you, stay green brother... Blow has the power to catapult you down dark paths not many have the will to return from... Just my 2 cents...

Puffin


----------



## pussysmasher (Aug 26, 2012)

Trust me it would be cheaper buying off a dealer than making it


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya but if u sell it ull make way more back.. And u cud step all iver this shit. Wudnt be any dif than what everyone else has lol. Imagine the coke in europe haha


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Ya but if u sell it ull make way more back.. And u cud step all iver this shit. Wudnt be any dif than what everyone else has lol. Imagine the coke in europe haha


hell yeah dude you know where i get my coke from now  tried it once and im never going back to the street shit


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 26, 2012)

You will get raided in a second, only a fucking Idiot would have a pound of drugs on them. That is a prime way to land up in Prison. When I reup I stick with QP's nothing more, or that WILL get you raided.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 26, 2012)

And I dont reup Coke, just the Mary
Thats even more of a crime.
Possession of QP of Dank> Possession of a Pound of Cocca leaves with intent to distribute (Anything over a ounce esp. with hardcore drugs they will bust you with that.)


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

true, but i dont plan on distributing it, for personal consumption


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't recall the coca leaf being illegal in the usa. Maybe im wrong?


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 26, 2012)

It is a good deal and I would go with it If I knew how to make Cocaine.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 26, 2012)

dude its fuking easy to extract cocaine, a fair amt. of processing goes into it, but you need tons of leaves (thousands of lbs) to even get a few kilos.

1lbs? youll be lucky to get a gram.


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 26, 2012)

it probably isnt real good luck


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2012)

mg92888 said:


> Pushin' snort is one thing, but makin' snort is a whole 'nother monster in and of itself. If you do decide to try and make it though, do yourself a favor and look up the word hypergolic on dictionary.com(and ignore the part about the rocket fuel). You will want to be very familiar with this word.


I am familiar with the term, and it does not apply here. cn


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> dude its fuking easy to extract cocaine, a fair amt. of processing goes into it, but you need tons of leaves (thousands of lbs) to even get a few kilos.
> 
> 1lbs? youll be lucky to get a gram.


yeah dude im not really going for quantity, more like quality, and the satisfaction that I made it. it'd be dope imo


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 26, 2012)

Same old brick 
But it's different Yay..


----------



## stak (Aug 26, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> all my hobbies give me the possibility of going to jail. paying 300 for a gram? lol never in my life im not fucking retarted. I have my own connect if i want some, itd just be cool to make my own. seems like a vey extensive process though. the chemicals would probably cost a pretty penny.


The chemicals that cost a pretty penny are the reason he said you will end up paying $300 per gram.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

yeah i figured after my quick response. hadnt thought


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;U_bZZt1zs60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=U_bZZt1zs60[/video]


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

lol i watched that it was of barely any help. just gave me a general idea. i need step by step procees bu ive kinda givin up the idea. would rather chew on em or make coca tea then process


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2012)

First the leaves have probably been extracted. Second a pound isn't even enough to get an eight ball. So not worth it.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

dude read some of the comment before you write, tht has already been stated and i said id use it for other things


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> dude read some of the comment before you write, tht has already been stated and i said id use it for other things


I'd be respectful to the Duck. He's one of the few around here who actually know chemistry. cn


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> dude read some of the comment before you write, tht has already been stated and i said id use it for other things


In the mans defense he it was already stated that he couldn't use it for coke


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

No disrespect to the Duck. At all. lol


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 27, 2012)

You'd have an easier time making some shake-n-bake meth, than you would with turning those leaves into cocaine. I'd say if you're going to do anything, make a tea or something. Soak them in a solution of everclear for awhile. The alkaloids are soluble in grain alcohol if I remember my shit. Then again, I've smoked way too much pot to remember chem class back in '99. Lol.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 27, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> You'd have an easier time making some shake-n-bake meth, than you would with turning those leaves into cocaine. I'd say if you're going to do anything, make a tea or something. Soak them in a solution of everclear for awhile. The alkaloids are soluble in grain alcohol if I remember my shit. Then again, I've smoked way too much pot to remember chem class back in '99. Lol.


What strain is your profile picture? Looks yummy


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 27, 2012)

Auto Bomb from Buddha Seeds. It's going to be part of my cab grow after my outdoor harvest. It does look yummy too. I can't wait to smoke that shit!


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> You'd have an easier time making some shake-n-bake meth, than you would with turning those leaves into cocaine. I'd say if you're going to do anything, make a tea or something. Soak them in a solution of everclear for awhile. The alkaloids are soluble in grain alcohol if I remember my shit. Then again, I've smoked way too much pot to remember chem class back in '99. Lol.



yeah dude I've already said I pretty much give up on the idea of making it, if I do get it tea will be my option or chewing them.


----------



## Unregistered User (Aug 27, 2012)

Look making cocaine is not as hard as everyone makes it out to be. I had a nieghbor who used to make cocaine, he ordered 50lb of Coca leaves and got a nice half oz of uncut coke out of it.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

50 pounds now thats where it's at. But the heat from that, no sir


----------



## canndo (Aug 29, 2012)

Many years ago, there was a health food store near where I lived. I enountered within, boxes of "decoainated coca leaves". I bought a box (about 6 oz) and followed the directions - make tea with about an ounce and sip. Hell, the stuff tasted very good with a bit of honey... but, I shortly discovered that.... it wasn't decocainated at all. Hell, the box cost what? three bucks? and a two oz brew was just the trick for an after work pick-me up. Of course after about 8 months of this, one day there were no boxes of this stuff to be found. The owner told me what I had already discovered and his supplier sort of dissapeared.


The tea is a delight - and the flavor is very pleasant.


----------



## dronli (Aug 29, 2012)

you want to make cocoa leaves into cocaine using dangerous chemicals in your house???id leave it off if you cant spell alkaloids......


----------



## chusett (Aug 29, 2012)

Make the tea.. gettin a good amount of coca leaves safely to wherever you want to make it is too hard. Finding the connect for the leaves is the key


----------



## chusett (Aug 29, 2012)

theres the premade.. but i bet this is decoca-nated 
http://www.tienda.com/food/products/l-bv-07.html?kw={keyword}&gclid=CKOts9rwjbICFUhN4AodeQsA5Q


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 30, 2012)

Down in South america I heard they would take the leaves and wrap em in a wedge of lime then stick em in their cheek like it was chewing tobacco or sumptin they would do that while they were mining copper ore in these small cramped tunnels it was the 1st version of novicain idk how to spell it. Try it like that and tell us if anything happens, without the mining part.


----------



## WickedSamaritan (Aug 17, 2013)

Take your leaves, and spread some cement over them. Knead it into dough thoroughly, and mix that in with alot of ammonia. Wear a breathing mask at this point(just sayin'). Mix in the same amount of unleaded gasoline, and continue to stir the fuck out of that for about half an hour, then let it sit for a day or three. After that, add baking soda and hydrochloric or sulfuric acid and stir, then cap the container, and let it sit for a little while. little crystals should form, and you fish those out with a spoon, and plop them into some tinfoil. Evaporate the rest of the liquid out and off of these crystals by using a lightbulb or the sun. After that, you can cut it up and have at it.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Pretty sure after a year,the leaves are gone...


----------



## Kervork (Aug 18, 2013)

The alkaloid content of coca leaves is low, between 0.25% and 0.77%. On the high end the leaves might be worth it. On the low end not.

Of course if you get caught with a pound of leaves in solution they will claim it's a pound of cocaine and include the weight of your glassware too. It will be on the news as a cocaine super lab bust in the united states worth several billion dollars.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 18, 2013)

you want to MAKE cocaine? Good god how much more of a fuck up can you really be? Try not to get yourself a Darwin Award when you attempt to do this.


----------



## canndo (Aug 18, 2013)

The extraction is easy, e en the "decocanated" still has alcoloids. Years ago we could get the leaves in health food stores. The cemicals are inexpensive and easily available. If you follow normal precautions you will be safe. But as others have stated, if will not be worth the trouble if you only have a few pounds of leaves no matter how potent. Make yourself a nice tea, you will get no rush but you will e pleasantly surprised with the result. I know I always was.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have no interest in coke anymore but id be willing to swill the tea for posterity(sic)..or a romp with the wife..


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2013)

dvs1038 said:


> Down in South america I heard they would take the leaves and wrap em in a wedge of lime then stick em in their cheek like it was chewing tobacco or sumptin they would do that while they were mining copper ore in these small cramped tunnels it was the 1st version of novicain idk how to spell it. Try it like that and tell us if anything happens, without the mining part.


It isn't a "wedge" of lime - as in the sour fruit, it is lime as in the stuff you put in your soil. (not so strong though)


----------



## Nolamoney (Aug 2, 2018)

I been tryna do this to I’ll get u the coca leaves and the chemicals you need let’s do it I need help making it


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## kelly4 (Aug 6, 2018)

I just bought a cocaine tree.


----------



## Farmer.J (Aug 6, 2018)

kelly4 said:


> I just bought a cocaine tree.


http://cocaleaf.ca/coca-products/


----------

